
Shiok Meats Raises $4.6M Seed Round to Develop Cell-Based Shrimp - bifrost
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelpellmanrowland/2019/04/28/shiokmeats/
======
bifrost
I'm pretty stoked for this TBH. I love shrimp but not the way its
produced/farmed so I think this is a pretty interesting solution. I'll still
buy wild caught live shrimp for more "fancy" events but I'll absolutely buy
this product regularly!

